

Q&A: Dropbox Founder Drew Houston Simplifies the Cloud - ilamont
http://www.technologyreview.com/web/39653/

======
Maro
Great piece.

I especially like the part about iCloud:

Q: But doesn't competition from Apple's iCloud service give you pause? There
is a company that also sweats the smallest technical details.

A: I think they've demonstrated that they fundamentally care about making the
Apple experience really good, but they don't pay nearly the same attention to
other platforms. Even if you're an Apple user, what happens when you need to
share with someone who has an Android phone or you have to work with someone
who has a Windows PC?

